# Ok I,m.................



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

going to have a casting clinic on march 25 2007 at paint branch high school in silver spring md at 2pm i will supply all the lines and gatorade all yall have to do is show up with your game face on if you have any questions please call me on 301-556-7811. tight lines to all, and i hope to see everyone there (Lord willing)


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll be sure to keep that date.
Thanks, Bill:fishing:


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*please.............*

remember guys that we will not be throwing lead at all but 5 1/4 oz lacross balls that i will supply.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*casting clinic*

i would like to attend but before i do so whats your qualification to run this clinic i really dont want to get hit in the head or damage somebody`s property or hurt somebody

thanks:fishing: :redface:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

supercast said:


> i would like to attend but before i do so whats your qualification to run this clinic i really dont want to get hit in the head or damage somebody`s property or hurt somebody
> 
> thanks:fishing: :redface:


I guess it would be the same qualifications we all have when we are slinging 4 oz of lead from a crowded pier  

I have never had the pleasure of meeting CDL yet but I hope that changes this year. As long as I can remember he has been running these clinics and I have NEVER heard a discouraging word nor of anyone getting hurt.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

supercast said:


> i would like to attend but before i do so whats your qualification to run this clinic i really dont want to get hit in the head or damage somebody`s property or hurt somebody
> 
> thanks:fishing: :redface:


With your user name what do you need a lesson for?  

OK -that was perhaps a tad harsh- and it is always legitimate to be concerned about safety. 

I haven't had the pleasure of meeting the man yet myself, however I know he's been doing this awhile and I also have never heard a complaint. 

He is wanting to use LaCrosse balls for a reason- safety.

As long as people show up and respect the man's instructions I wouldn't be worried. May try to make it myself.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*My two cents*

I just met CDL the other day. Im my opinion this man has a passion for fishing, and wants to share what he has learned with others. This man and I spent 2 hours on the phone talking about casting! He's obsessed with it.. But most people who are above average in what they do are the same way. I have also met dudes from P&S personally who told me CDL added another 50+ yards to their cast.. So I'll be there..


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*He*

Is a personal friend of mine. I have never missed any of the seminars he has put on and He has made me a much better caster. He imporved my cast from 110 yards to 175 yards easy. I will be there for that Big L as always. Give me a call. 
252-442-4987 Tight lines.:fishing:


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

cast master mac said:


> He imporved my cast from 110 yards to 175 yards easy.
> 252-442-4987 Tight lines.:fishing:


that's a major improvement, what type of cast are you using??


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will be there as I probably need the practaice more than anyone. I was hoping that my new equipment would be in but due to the weather it will not be in until next wednesday. Can't wait these will be my first conventional surf casting equipment.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Supercast.........*

THANKS FOR YOUR INTEREST IN MY CLINIC. WELL, I NEVER WILL SAY THAT I'M A MASTER OF ANYTHING. BUT I WILL SAY THAT IF YOU ATTEND MY CLINIC YOU WILL BE SAFE AND IT'S UP TO THE LORD TO KEEP ALL OF US OUT OF HARMS WAY. AS FOR MY QUALIFICATIONS...I JUST LIKE TO PASS ON WHAT I'VE LEARNED AT NO COST. IT'S TOTALLY UP TO YOU IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND. THANKS FOR YOUR POST.

TO ALL OTHERS WHO POSTED COMMENTS, THANK YOU. I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR KIND WORDS AND I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL THERE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, GIVE ME A CALL AT (301) 556-7811. CDL :fishing:


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*I*

use the off the ground cast. My new personal best is 196 yards with spinning equipment. I am getting my first custom made as we speak. I threw all my best cast on the Tica ueha 12' 4-10 oz, with a emcast 5000 reel.I live in rocky Mount and I drive almost 5-6 hours one way just to come to Big L clinics. I would like to meet all of you that have interest and that are true fans of fishing and casting. Supercast with your name you should   be pretty decent. If you truely want to learn something or just teach us something you know :--| come on out. Big L i will call you up later tonight.For anyone who wants to discuss casting I am always available and please give me a call at 252-442-4987. Thanks everyone and tight lines fellas.:fishing: :beer: :fishing: :beer:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey supercast
Come on out and and put it all on the line ...I couldn't resist..hahah   :redface: 

MAYBE A CAST OFF


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Are Yankee spinner dudes welcome     ?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Would........*

Love To Have You Down Here Sgt. And Anyone Else Who Wants To Participate. I'm Not An Expert And I Don't Play One One The Waters.


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*I*

hope that all the good fishermen come out so I can learn even more. I would love to see your technique Sgt.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Cast Daddy Land Cast Master Mac! I just love hangin with like minded people! Sharing and helping and learning . . .  

The distance casting thing is a constant evolution (with necessary periods of _de_-evolution). I just do the OTG too Mac, I'm also thrilled there's a few of us representing spinning tackle out there! 

I also just set a new personal best recently with an HDX. I've only got about 6 casts in the rod so far, tomorrow is going to be my first day out casting since January 13th. Can't wait!


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*To All..........*

That Show Up To The Clinic I Will Give You Your Own Casting Ball Just For Showing Up . Thanks In Advance. Cdl


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thinking about it*

do you have an address for the school so I can print me out some directions .... Just might try and make it ....


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hi Sc...............*

Sorry Bro I Will Post The Address This Afternoon But The Name Of The School Is : Paint Branch High School In Burtonsville Maryland Or Call Me On 301-556-7811 And I Will Direct You To The Feild, Thanks Inadvance. Cdl


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Paint Branch High School
14121 Old Columbia Pike
Burtonsville, MD 20866.
.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Booked that day .. Darn..

Love to join you guys but fishing calls.

Capt Mike


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Casting Clinic*

I want to attend the clinic yet am confused.
If I come I will bring my rods and reels that I use to fish with, I don't want to practice a cast with equipment I won't be using in the future, Is this alright? You will supply the balls? Just tyring to get the details... Thank yu Ted


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Teddy*

That is the point. Bring you everyday surf fishing rods that you use and by the end of the clinic you will see improvement in your distance.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hi Teddy..........*

Alot Of People Come To The Clinic Just To Prepare For Want They Are Going To Encounter On The Surf But There's No Water And You Really See Just Where You Are Throwing This Is Why I Do This Clinic .


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Great*

I plan on attending, exactly the info I was looking for! The more I learn the better we get 
Thank yu Ted


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I remember a couple years ago that a gentman got hit right in the back of his head with a 4oz sinker. This was at the North Beach pier. The kid tried a long cast and it got away from him and before the guy coould be warned he was nailed in the back of the head. Luckily it was a glancing blow and only gave him a headache. He did not get too upset about it either which was a surprise. That is a good reason for the practice.:fishing:


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Jc............*

I Hope That This Does,nt Here And This Is Why I Use Locross Balls.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I understand and am looking forward to attending.

JC


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what do you mean you'll supply the lines?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*jet*

i will supply the shock line or any line that you may need


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

What an awesome idea. I will definately try to make it, as I can sure use some help in my casting.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

cast master mac *asked me in the Jersey Forum* if I had any OTG video up, I just uploaded two baseball casting clips tonite . . . 

Thought I'd put them here too.

See you all on the 25th!











Thanks Homer for sending me these vids!


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*nice video*

what is the name of the technique you are using?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Thanks For............*

The Video Sgt. I Hope That Alot Of People Check It Out. I'm Trying To Find Someone Here To Do The Same Video Tapeing For Us On The 25th So These Guys Can Have A Record Of Their Cast.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

bivalvebill said:


> what is the name of the technique you are using?


That is an Off the Ground (or Beach) often abbreviated as OTG or OTB.

L, I'll be out practicing again on Sunday with a bunch of guys up here in Jersey. We'll be shooting some vids tomorrow.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Ok...............*

Sgt Send Me The Clip When You Are Done Please. Thank You


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Still on?*

Have not seen any posts on this get together in two weeks and was wondering if this is still happening. Might come over from VA to meet some MD members and do some casting.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Practice is on for 2 PM at the school.

Just got off the phone with L and he said he's had computer problems . . . but should be back on the board tonite for an update.

My 16 y.o. son and I are coming down, hitting the B'more Aquarium in the morning . . . haven't been there fro a couple years.   

See ya'll there!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Sgt Slough*

The Aquarium has changed in the last couple of years and you should have a good time...



Sgt_Slough said:


> Practice is on for 2 PM at the school.
> 
> Just got off the phone with L and he said he's had computer problems . . . but should be back on the board tonite for an update.
> 
> ...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

*Spsp*

why don't we move this to SPSP, so we will have chance to catch some cows??


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

good point....





terpfan said:


> why don't we move this to SPSP, so we will have chance to catch some cows??


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Sounds good to me too! I know I won't need to twist my kid's arm to go there!

March 25th 2001 @ 11 years old! One of quite a few!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*Goin' Fishin!*

Just talked to L, he's still not online so he asked me to post on his behalf . . . 

He agrees, "let's go fishin!" He's going to bag the Silver Springs practice and hit Sandy Point first thing.:fishing: 

We'll still practice casting, with the chance of practicing catching!   

I just printed our licenses out . . . 

The Yankee Spinner Delegation will be at Sandy Point first thing tomorrow morning  .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This had my interest right up to SPSP being suggested. No thanks, way too crowded on the weekends. It's really not the place for this sort of thing. JMHO.













SPSP.Th


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Have fun. I made plans to practice also but cannot make spsp tomorrow. Enjoy and maybe next time.
If not will see everyone at the springfling.

JC


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SPSP was not crowded... it was 4 people besides me all day today.. I'll see you guys there..




catman said:


> This had my interest right up to SPSP being suggested. No thanks, way too crowded on the weekends. It's really not the place for this sort of thing. JMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

catman said:


> This had my interest right up to SPSP being suggested. No thanks, way too crowded on the weekends. It's really not the place for this sort of thing. JMHO.


This coming from the guy who has no problem *shouting from the belltower* blowing up weekend fishing and naming exact spots?

catman:

"I just take a great deal of pleasure in posting something positive about shore bound anglers. . . " [but I can't be bothered rubbing elbows with 'em]​









How'bout findin another way to pleasure yourself?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Slought, you don't know WTF you're talking about. That took real class man. Maybe you need to grow up a little then we'll talk.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

catman said:


> Hey Slought, you don't know WTF you're talking about


I can assure you I do know what I'm talking about. My usual fishing haunts are some of the most crowded spots to fish on the East Coast and I have witnessed what a single post on a fishing webboard can do. 

You are apparently (from reading your "other" post) mostly a boat fisherman so quite honestly, I think it is you who has no clue. In fact, you couldn't catch a clue during the clue mating season in a field full of horny clues even if you smeared your body with clue musk and did the clue mating dance.

We dedicated shore based anglers don't need you blowing up spots just so you can give "reality checks" to your boating buddies on the boards. I mated on a 6-pack offshore charter boat out of Cape May NJ for six years back in the 80's- that's why I only surf fish for my own recreation. Boat fishing is too easy. You wanna know what "reality check" I give to boaters? *BOAT FISH DON'T COUNT!* 


catman said:


> That took real class man.


I just calls 'em like I see's 'em . . . The excuse "_I'm not going there, it's too crowded on weekends_" is morally and ethically forbidden to be *ever* used by anyone who would *start a thread* saying, "hey everybody, it's time to git ta XXX! I just heard a 40 incher was caught at XXX spot on XXX bait!!!!" 

I'll leave for another discussion your membership status on this website and the side discussion that *THE GUY WHO ACTUALLY CAUGHT THE FISH POSTED THE REPORT THE DAY IT HAPPENED.* Here's the *LINK* . . . _Ohhhhhhhh_, that's right, you can't read his report.

Do you ever look at the stats on the bottom of the main page? --- i.e., _33 members 107 guests presently active_. Any clue what those lurkers are here doing???? _Begging_ for somebody to log on who, "takes a great deal of pleasure in posting something positive about shore bound anglers" . . . THAT'S WHAT!!!!

You then complain about a spot being too crowded? You don't see the _I-can't-breathe-I've-got-an-anvil-on-my-chest_ *irony* of this situation?


catman said:


> Maybe you need to grow up a little then we'll talk.


Sorry, I don't need to do anything, especially garner your permission to speak my mind. I've surf fished for 35 years, I've paid my dues and earned the right to say what I want on this subject.

If you have been paying attention you might be able to figure out *exactly* where I'll be tomorrow. I'm leaving for the 2-1/2 hour ride very soon.

I might grow up a bit in that time, perhaps we can continue talking there.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Jeeze... don't know why I'm jumping in here but I feel it's needed. 


Sgt_Slough,
Catman wasn't the one who broke the story. A friend of mine by the name of Bill did on another board. Catman saw that post and passed the word to P&S. He had no way of knowing that the person that caught the fish was a member of this board. He has been a valued member of the MD forum for many years and I also consider him a friend. I also agree with him that now that the word is out, weekend fishing at SPSP or the KI piers will be a challenge, if not a waste of time.

Catman,
No hard feelings on this end bud. You were just trying to keep your friends informed.


Peace out folks. It was just a fish.  

Rick
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Bubba. Just a little misunderstanding I'm sure. Ain't no big thing. We just need to get out there and catch some fish.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I for one had valued post from Sgt_Slough*

but since reading his tirade towards Nick; I lost that feeling. I know no one cares, espeacially SS.

Nick didn't doing any thing wrong and it's not the first time someone posted what they read on another site.


Everybody on this site knows where the Cows are caught first, plus any good Striper fishermen. The Peake is always crowned this time of year.

And why would anyone sugguest holding a casting clinic on a public beach. Not a good idea.
There might not have been alot of fishermen; but you can always bet on SPSP having alot of family's walking the shoreline enjoying the water.

And the kite fliers.

Hey Rick I bet you didn't know catching that one fish would start a war of words on P&S. Makes you want to keeps all post of catching to yourself.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Omg*

FOR A SECOND I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GONNA WALK 15 PACES AND SLING LACROSSE BALLS @ EACH OTHER FROM 10' POLES  HE TOLD US ABOUT A 40" AND IM GLAD HE DID. MADE MY DAY READING THE POST. THANKS FOR THE 411 CUZ IT GIVES US ALL SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TO........ :fishing:


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> Hey Rick I bet you didn't know catching that one fish would start a war of words on P&S. Makes you want to keeps all post of catching to yourself.


Nah, something like that is meant to be shared.

I shared the information with P&S supporters and some friends. The P&S supporters did a GREAT job of keeping the news under hat... not a peep. Now, one of my friends... that's another story.

The only reason I jumped in above because it sounded like the Sgt was coming to my defense against catman. I wanted it known that I wasn't pissed at anybody. 

I hope to fish with the Sgt someday. The man knows how to cast.  

I think Nick summed it up the best:



> We just need to get out there and catch some fish.


.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

sarge was one of the people in this board that i really wanted to meet. it was great fishing with him at SPSP. i think everyone was overreacting a little. however learning how to cast properly will make it safer for others on the pier or surf, but not for the boater. (i think that's why Catman was mad) just kidding.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I had no problem with catman's original thread "outing" BubbaBlue's fish. 

My issue was with catman's reply in L's thread stating the reason he wasn't coming. 

I stand by my statement:

The excuse "I'm not going there, it's too crowded on weekends" is morally and ethically forbidden to be ever used by anyone who would start a thread saying, "hey everybody, it's time to git ta XXX! I just heard a 40 incher was caught at XXX spot on XXX bait!!!!"​
And that's that . . .


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Sgt...*

it wa snice meeting you too.. I was the short Black guy fishing next to you..


----------

